# BigBlue's Lawn Journal



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

2021 Fall Overseed

Seed 90% TTTF 10% KBG
SS1002: Tall Fescue Shade Blend

GTO Tall Fescue

Titanium 2LS Tall Fescue

Valkyrie LS Tall Fescue
Bewitched Kentucky Bluegrass​
9/3 - Back - mow to #1 + 1/4 thatch 2 directions + rake
9/3 - Front - mow to #2
9/4 - Back finished thatch 2 directions + rake
9/4 - Front - mow to #1 + 1/3 thatch 2 directions
9/5 - Front - finish thatch 2 directions, raked 2/3 of total (Front and side of house)
9/10 - aerate, top dress compost (claimed 12 yards), remove dead tree - landscaper
9/10-11 - rake front and back compost, seed 5 lbs per thousand, lawn roller (rent from HD), spray Tenacity 
9/11 - water 10 mins / zone at 10 pm
9/12 - 8 mins / zone at 8, 10, 12, 2, 4, 6 ( plus flowers 8 mins at 9, 3:40)
9/13 - 5 mins / zone at 8, 10, 12, 2, 4, 6 ( plus flowers 8 mins at 9, 3:40)

Front Yard 9/1/21





Back Yard 9/1/21







Front Yard 9/12/21







Back Yard 9/12/21


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

9/17 - 5 mins / zone at 6 pm only; light rain throughout day
9/18 - widespread TTTF germination, about 1" high
9/18 - 5 mins / zone at 8, 10, 12, 2, 4, 6 ( plus flowers 8 mins at 9, 3:40)

Front Yard 9/18/21







Back Yard 9/18/21


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

9/22-23 - steady rain, turned off irrigation
9/24-25 - no irrigation to allow ground to dry for 1st mow
9/25 - installed Ego mulching blades
9/26 - 1st mow to 2, bagged clippings; applied .25 lbs/M N using 17-0-17 GrowORR mixed with 1 oz./M of Propi; dropped 5 lbs. of seed in bare spots front and back. Watered 30 mins/zone.


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

9/27 - reset irrigation to a deeper soak twice a week Thurs and Mon 30-25-30 mins for the 3 zones. And the other days 3 times a day for 6 mins each zone (to keep soil moist for spot seeding).
9/29 - Mow #2 to 2". Looking pretty good overall.
9/30 - high 70 low upper 40s for 2 days
10/1 - will adjust irrigation to two 5 min per zone until temps climb on Sat. back to highs near and in 80s lows in 60s.
10/2-3 - away at in laws


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Nice germination it's looking good. Stay the course it's going to look really nice and even better next year.


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

Thanks so much @M32075! I appreciate the feedback. I keep reminding myself this is just season one of many to come!


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

10/4 - Mow #3 and apply second app of .25 lbs N / M using combination of remaining 17-0-17 GrowOrr and Urea. Plus 3 ounces of RGS / M.

Sadly, but not unexpectedly, have several large patches of Poa Triv that have out competed the baby grass. Will have to consider options and formulate a plan. For now, I don't think there's time to deal with it in the Fall. So I'll work on the Nitrogen for the fall and cutting often to get as much success from the remaining grass as possible. In the spring, I'll work on pre-emergent and starting a regular anti-fungal program. And MAYBE consider burning the back yard Poa Triv and trying for spot fixing next fall.

10/4-5 - Good rainfall overnight, possibly over .5 inches. Will pause irrigation for several days and shifting to deeper soaks twice a week.


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

10/8 - mow #4, third app, increased N to .5 lbs N / M of Urea. Added 6 oz / M Humic12.

10/9 - Set irrigation to 30 mins per zone for 10 am and put out 10 gauges in zone 1. Surprised that some gauges had zero, 1 had .05 oz., 1 had .1 oz. the rest had .2 to .3 oz.

Starting to see success with training dogs to use mulch although 3 spots killed due to pee accidents. Details here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=32837


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

10/9 Front and Back


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

Been light raining for several days

10/12 - mow #5 plus blanket Tenacity (.5 teaspoon / M) with surfactant.

Dog training struggling, dogs stopping before making it to the mulch; and despite effort with watering can to douse the spot, it's killing off the grass in multiple spots.


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

10/15 - Mow # 6
10/16 - 30 minute irrigation + overnight rain
10/17 - Mow # 7 + fourth N (urea) app, 2nd at .5 lbs N / M
10/18 - 30 minute irrigation, measuring zone 2


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

10/22 - mow # 8
10/24 - fifth N (urea) app, 3rd at .5 lbs N / M + 30 minute irrigation, measuring zone 3
10/25 - mow # 9 - Tenacity bleaching very much improved

10/25 (evening)-10/27 - steady rain


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

10/30 - mow # 10, a lot of leaf drop
10/31 - may apply last N and/or 
Humic12 and then shut it down for the season!


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

*2022 Starts Here​*
Rough Outline:

Early Spring (~March 1)


Apply remaining lime to back yard (as per Rutgers Soil Test recommendation)[/li]
Prodiamine (5 month duration to account for August overseed)
GrubEx

Spring

Install Rachio
Begin to address Irrigation head coverage issues
Begin Fungicide program - alternating two products
RGS
Humic12
Spoon feed Nitrogen?
Spot treat weeds

Summer

OCEANGRO?
Fungicide program
RGS
Humic12

August

Spot glysophate Poa Triv?
PGR?
Scalp
Detach/Scarify
Tenacity
Screened compost?
Overseed
If no compost, peat moss?


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

3/15 - minor cleanup of leaves front
3/16 - Applied Prodiamine Preemergent front and back

Used this for determining measurements:

https://thelawncarenut.com/blogs/news/how-to-apply-a-split-application-with-prodiamine-wdg-pre-emergent-herbicide


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

Back yard has a multitude of problems: large sections of what is likely Triv and large section of dog damage due to funneling them during the fall and winter to give the rest of the yard a chance.

4/3 - mowed the high sections of back yard (mostly Triv and dog fertilized TTTF).
- Spread the remaining 50 lbs. of Dolomitic Lime as recommended by Rutgers Soil Test last year
- line trimmed grass in damaged dog area, raked it (this section did not get prodiamine)
- spread seed (my 90/10 TTTF/KBG) in this dog damaged area only and covered with peat moss, and watered. We should get several days of rain this week too.

We'll see how successful this is in part because I'm not working too hard to keep the dogs off it, I'll be satisfied if 25-50% of it takes.


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

4/11 - mow
4/12 - change to TeeJet Fan tip (XR11004-VS)
4/12 - apply 2nd of split app of Prodiamine (0.18 oz. / 1K) and Speedzone (1.3 fl.oz. / 1K) tank mixed


----------

